# Kalis Ilustrisimo Seminars



## Airyu@hotmail.com (Aug 18, 2003)

Hello Everyone,

More training and fun!

Gumagalang
Guro Steve Lefebvre


Kalis Ilustrisimo Seminars with Ray Floro

Raymond Floro, a direct student of Tatang Ilustrisimo, Master Tony Diego, and Master Romeo Macapagal, will be teaching Kalis Ilustrisimo for his first seminar series in the USA. There are only two opportunities to meet and train with Master Floro in this series:

Manchester, NH

When: September 13th (11:00  3:30) and September 14th (10:00am  3:00pm)
Where: Bujinkan Dojo
	250 Commercial st, Suite 2008
	Manchester, NH, 03101
Cost: Single day = $90.0, Both days = $150.0
Contact Steven Lefebvre at Airyu@hotmail.com, or call (603) 668-3181

San Jose California

When: September 20th and 21st
Anyone who wishes to attend this seminar must be paid by September 1st. Please contact Michael Jen at mjen@pacbell.net or call (408) 531 - 1001


----------



## Banana Man (Sep 15, 2003)

Thanks to Ray Floro of Kali Illustrisimo for sharing knife and bolo techniques.  Bolo seminars seem to be a rare find and we greatly appreciate any chance to see anyone demonstrate skills and tactics with this weapon.

I have had very little exposure to Kali Illustrisimo, as it is very rare to find practitioners in our area.  Therefore, it was very exciting to meet Guro Ray Floro and experience it for ourselves.  

Guro Ray is a great teacher.  He is very friendly and open, is extremely encouraging to work with, and presents the material in an easy to follow, logical way.  We began with basics, the techniques presented being simple, subtle and very effective.  Both footwork and strikes were explosive, bringing the weapon into play as efficiently and quickly as one can.  

 Both knife and sword strikes highlighted on Sunday were linear, what Guro Ray referred to as punching out towards your target.  This is used for both thrusts and cuts, and if done correctly, is very fast and offers no warning.  Guro Ray can throw these out with absolutely no telegraphing.  When used with his aggressive footwork, he can land an accurate strike from you at a distance that would seem like it was out of range for the weapon in his hand.  We did some sparring after the formal lessons, and he literally ambushes his opponents from eight to ten feet away!  You ever notice that its the nice guys that are dangerous fighters?  Hmmm

Also worth noting is that the knife techniques were done with reverse (icepick) grip.  This method of holding a knife is considered by some to be lacking in range and thrusting capability, but Guro Ray demonstrated quite well how to perform good, solid, quick thrusts and cuts from considerable range.  We also worked on trapping an opponents hands using reverse grip, and a disarm against weapons.

In summary, this was an excellent seminar, with very effective and well presented information.  I definitely came away very much impressed, and with a couple of techniques and principles to try out!  Thanks again to Ray Floro for coming over from Australia and sharing his very valuable knowledge and skill, and for sharing his good energy with us.  Not only was it very educational to try out what you had to teach, but it was very nice to meet you!

Thanks also to Guro Steve Lefebvre and the Bujinkan Dojo for hosting Guro Ray and for inviting us out for the event!

Much Respect and Gratitude
Allain Atienza
Atienza Kali


----------



## arnisador (Sep 15, 2003)

Yes, bolo seems rare in seminars--lucky you!


----------



## Airyu@hotmail.com (Sep 16, 2003)

Ray Floro, Kalis Ilustrisimo Seminar

	It has been a very busy 3 days! Ray Floro, flew in from San Jose California, to start my training in the Floro Fighting Systems, Kalis Ilustrisimo. We checked in the hotel and went over to the school for some training on Friday night. The one thing, I fully enjoyed was that Ray teaches his art out of sparring, meaning, put on a little protective gear and bring it on! There are many teachers in the arts today, but not many of them put their art to the test against their own students, never mind a complete stranger. Ray introduced me to the basic fighting position, footwork and blade grip. We quickly went out and started to drill some basic techniques out through sparring. The first thing you will notice in the Kalis Ilustrisimo system is that it is very subtle, feints to draw an attacker into a position to quickly dispatch him. After, about 45 minutes of sparring, and quite a bit longer talking about various fighting systems, training philosophies, and projectile throwing. We called it an evening. 

Saturday
	The first full day of the seminar had us working on the basic fighting position, footwork (almost like walking!!), how to non telegraph the strike, and then basic strikes. This quickly lead us to basic set ups and feints. Ray, would also have a student put on some headgear, and tell them to parry the incoming strike anyway they could and he would then hit them in the mask. Out of the 10 that he tried it on, not one successfully stopped the strike! We moved on to Rays version of the cross block, which is braced version of crossing the forearms in a cross. This can be used empty handed, or with 1 or 2 weapons being held. We drilled from here using a single blade and counter attack after stopping our opponents incoming attack. 
	After a break for lunch, we moved on to Machete work!! Again, Ray covered the basic fighting position, and basic method of punching out the strike while maintaining the elbow in tight. As we moved on to the counter/defensive methods, Ray then had a student take a live machete and strike at his hand, Ray quickly used the spine of the weapon to deflect the incoming attack on the outside or inside attacking angle. There was just a slight rotation of the body and a small pulling motion of the blade being drawn across the belly line. He then covered his version of the roof block, and counter to the low line attack. Once we had enough grounding in these fundamentals he covered his basic numbering system, and the Matrix of strikes/feints etc. As a closing to this first day of the public seminar was coming to an end, Ray then asked if anyone wanted to spar, several students came up and had the opportunity to see and feel Rays techniques first hand!
	My day wasnt over just yet... several of us went out to a Buffet dinner, then for a quick shopping trip, and for Ray and I, back to the school for some more training. Yes, more sparring!! We covered the thrust, and counter thrust as well as the Crane and double machete. Ray and I also went over some Sayoc Kali Whip work, and various methods of projectile use as well. 

continued...


----------



## Airyu@hotmail.com (Sep 16, 2003)

Sunday
	With several new students coming in for the second day, Ray went back and covered the basic strikes and footwork again. But, then added a little more to the mix by adding in some fencing footwork that allowed you to cover a great deal of distance as well as break the rhythm and timing of the opponent. He also demonstrated the same footwork being utilized while one hand dropped to the floor. We switched to double machetes, and practiced countering various strikes and follow ups. We went back and reviewed the cross block and more counter attacks and finishing moves. After, this Ray proceeded to teach the bandana vs the blade! Awesome, work that brought together the cross block into various disarming techniques. As a final part of the seminar, Ray went over several disarms vs the machete or short blade. Again, nearing the end of the seminar, Ray offered to spar with anyone. Each time Ray stepped up and worked the basic techniques he had taught in the seminar to lay a hit upon his opponents.
Ray and I, had another 45 minutes of sparring to cover more material at the end of the seminar. The day wasnt over, after a nice dinner at a local Indian restaurant, we headed back to the school for more reviewing of the bandana and several other techniques.

As a final wrap up: I had a lot of fun training with Ray. Our personalities clicked and there wasnt any time where it was this style is better than that style, no politics etc, just fun training .All the participants came away from the seminar with a lot of material to add to the fighting repertoire, and they are already asking when he will be coming back! I would like thank Ray Floro, for a great seminar, also a special note of thanks to everyone who attended and supported this seminar, especially the Atienza Guros who drove from New York, and then drove back at the end of the seminar! 

Gumagalang
Guro Steve Lefebvre

www.Bujinkandojo.net


----------



## MJS (Sep 16, 2003)

Sounds like an awesome seminar!   One of my training partners attended it and spoke very highly of it. Hopefully if another one comes around I'll be able to make it.

Mike


----------



## Airyu@hotmail.com (Sep 23, 2003)

Hello Mike,

Sorry for my delay in responding! I have been swamped with seminars and work! I hope we can get together at the next seminar!

All the best

Guro Steve Lefebvre

www.Bujinkandojo.net


----------



## MJS (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Airyu@hotmail.com _
> *Hello Mike,
> 
> Sorry for my delay in responding! I have been swamped with seminars and work! I hope we can get together at the next seminar!
> ...



It would be my pleasure!   My training partner was very impressed with what he saw.  We recently got together for a workout and he was showing me some of the things that were covered.  I have to say that I was also very impressed.  Please let us know of any upcoming seminars!!

Mike


----------



## Airyu@hotmail.com (Sep 24, 2003)

Hello Mike,

Yes, we all had a lot of fun!! The Floro Fighting System, Kalis Ilustrisimo, is very practical, efficient and effective. The body movement on Ray is so....subtle. He can bait you and strike very deceptively. I'll keep you and Henry in the loop! There will be several Sayoc Kali seminars coming up, as well as an Atienza Kali one as well.


Gumagalang
Guro Steve L.

www.Bujinkandojo.net


----------

